# Roamio Remote Played Sounds



## dkraft (Dec 20, 2004)

I was working on my Roamio changing cable connections. I started hearing this musical sound. I thought I've never heard that sound from my iPhone before. Finally I figured out it was the Roamio remote playing some kind of musical tones. What is that sound for and how did it start playing? I've had Tivo for years and never heard a remote make a sound. It played until I touched a key.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

That's the "lost remote" feature. Maybe you accidentally pressed "remote" button on the front of the Roamio?


----------



## dkraft (Dec 20, 2004)

Smirks said:


> That's the "lost remote" feature. Maybe you accidentally pressed "remote" button on the front of the Roamio?


Thanks. Didn't even know Tivo had that feature.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

dkraft said:


> Thanks. Didn't even know Tivo had that feature.


Took me by surprise the first time I accidentally hit it too!


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

How far can that remote finder work from? like from one side of a house to the other end down a floor.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> How far can that remote finder work from? like from one side of a house to the other end down a floor.


It should be limited by the RF range which is 30-40 ft based on the posts I've seen. I've personally used it up to about 30 ft with no problem.


----------

